# The Gilmore Girls-American show? Who knows it?



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi there- do we have any fans out there of this American Show? It is over now but I got into it thru my sister who had seen it on Sky. I am watching the dvds at the mo- on series 6 at the minute (only started series 1 in Feb!!!). I am addicted and so is my mum!!! Don't know what I will do when I finish (which will be series 7). Might have to start all over again


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I know it - Scott Cohen is in it so I watched a little of it on Sky (forgotten when it was on though)


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Have watched a few episodes over here, not sure what series we are on though.

Sue


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

I ve seen a couple, I think its series one on E4


----------



## Wendy K (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi 

I love it   Stars Hollow is a place I would like to live in 

I watched it when it was on the Living channel, and then they just stopped it  so the two last series I have missed  (I think it's the last two)
It left off (I think ) when Loralei was dating Luke, but considering going back to Christopher (silly girl), so if you are watching the last 2 series, can I ask where you got them from and how much they cost?

As I would definitely get them to watch so I can see how it ends, though I don't think it was supposed to end there but Lauren Graham wanted to leave the show so...... 

Enjoy 

Love

Wendy K


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi Wendy K- I got them on amazon and they get them from a company in Holland of all places!! Most of them are around £27 for the series but i am just about to order series 7 and think it is slightly dearer,around £32 i think. I would have sent you mine but i share them between my mum and sisters-we are on differnt series.

I think they are repeating them now on one of the digital channels. We only got our new tv in feb so that is why i ordered them on dvd!

I love the show and it's so much nicer than alot of the rubbish you see on tv these days!I sound ancient!  Congratulations on your pg by the way


----------

